# As 2 variações diárias da Pressão Atmosférica



## HotSpot (6 Mar 2008 às 20:01)

Descobri estas 2 variações diarias que acontecem na Pressão Atmosférica olhando atentamente para os gráficos da minha estação. 2 picos máximos e 2 minimos que acontecem todos os dias e lá pensei eu que podia ser efeito das marés. nahhh então eram todos os dias à mesma hora?!? lá pesquisei pela net com a ajuda do Vince e do Minho que também ficaram intrigados e realmente era das "marés" mas ....atmosféricas.

Um excerto retirado da wikipédia:

   Local atmospheric pressure variation

Atmospheric pressure varies widely on Earth, and these changes are important in studying weather and climate. See pressure system for the effects of air pressure variations on weather.

Atmospheric pressure shows a diurnal (twice-daily) cycle caused by global atmospheric tides. This effect is strongest in tropical zones, with amplitude of a few millibars, and almost zero in polar areas. A graph on the top of this page shows these rhythmic variations in northern Europe. These variations have two superimposed cycles, a circadian (24 h) cycle and semi-circadian (12 h) cycle.



A conclusão que tiro para a região de Lisboa é que a pressão é sempre mais alta por volta das 11:30 e 23:30 e mais baixa às 5:30 e 17:30

Olhando para os gráficos é possivel verificar que em "maré atmosférica cheia" a pressão é cerca de 0,7hpa mais alta que o normal e em baixa é -0,7hpa.

Esta amplitude é superior perto do equador e inferior perto dos polos. Existem também outros factores que influenciam a amplitude.

Mistério desvendado fica para vosso conhecimento.

O gráfico mostra 2 periodos estaveis de pressão onde é possivel ver o "fenomeno" embora quando a pressão não é estável também é possivel verificar a tendência


----------



## AnDré (6 Mar 2008 às 20:35)

Marés da pressão atmosférica?!

Nunca tinha ouvido falar em tal coisa.
Obrigado pela partilha de conhecimentos!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2008 às 20:53)

Altamente 

Vou já anotar as horas de varição


----------



## Vince (6 Mar 2008 às 21:23)

AnDré disse:


> Marés da pressão atmosférica?!
> 
> Nunca tinha ouvido falar em tal coisa.
> Obrigado pela partilha de conhecimentos!



Também nunca tinha ouvido falar, estamos sempre a aprender.
Quando o hotspot me mostrou o gráfico fiquei curioso, à primeira pensei que fosse alguma coincidência acidental ou então ligeiras subidas e descidas da pressão conforme o ciclo diário de temperaturas mas como eram 2 ciclos fiquei intrigado e verificámos que noutras estações com barómetros com boa precisão sucedia o mesmo. 

Nem todos os dias é fácilmente perceptivel pois temos que isolar as descidas e subidas normais destas específicas que são suaves, mas na maioria dos dias vê-se perfeitamente os dois ciclos.

Pressão no MeteoOeiras.com








Mais informação sobre o assunto:



> *Diurnal pressure variation*
> 
> Measurements of surface pressure reveal a both a diurnal and a semidiurnal (12h) rhythm underlying any longer-term (synoptic) variation (1). This rhythm is the surface image of a diurnal tide of the entire atmosphere. A wave moves across the upper atmosphere, westward with the speed of the Sun. Bernhard Haurwitz discovered this in 1956 (1) and explained it as due to the warming of the upper atmosphere (mainly the thermosphere) by the Sun. The diurnal sea level pressure variation is entirely hydrostatic, i.e. it is the result of temperature variations aloft. Upper level variations of temperature distort isobaric surfaces. Therefore the upper level wind shows a similar diurnal cycle.
> 
> ...



http://www-das.uwyo.edu/~geerts/cwx/notes/chap01/diurnal.html


----------

